# tandem Cyclocross in Colorado



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

For those in Colorado, the Cyclocross race on Nov.14 at Chatfield State Park (S.W. Metro area) will include a dedicated Tandem group. 30 min.

At least a few of us CX racers & tandem pilots are planning on going (pending stoker approval, of course...). Would be great to get a good field there.

Details at:
http://results.americancycling.org/files/chatcross09.pdf


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

VERY INTERESTING....

I need to see if I can convince my stoker that this will be FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Cx*

Bump...... For those on the Colorado front range...
Would be fun to have more than one tandem there....


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

We are likely going to give it a go  

Should be interesting...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

So where is the race?? 

I just saw an announcement from the ACA and got this link.
http://results.americancycling.org/files/bearcross09.pdf

This is the link that DaleTR posted on the original post.
http://results.americancycling.org/files/chatcross09.pdf

Chatfield or Bear Creek?? Both flyers are for Saturday Nov 14th and otherwise look the same EXCEPT for the location...


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Bear Creek Lake Park*

Race is at Bear Creek Lake Park. Looks like they changed venues since the original flyer.
It's at the Pelican Point area of the park.

Latest Flyer on the ACA website should be the correct one.
http://results.americancycling.org/files/bearcross09.pdf

We look to have 2 teams that I know of coming down. We're ready to have your Leadville-hardened team show us how to do it. At least we've figured out how to get on & off without stopping.  Not easy with 2 people.

Should be a blast, plan on seeing you there! :thumbsup:


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bump

Tandems in Colorado - come out and play, it should be a riot!!

Would love to see a handful of tandems out there next Saturday!

http://results.americancycling.org/files/bearcross09.pdf


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Tandem cross*

Forecast is for temps in the 30s and snow. Perfect.

Hope to see a few teams out there tomorrow AM!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm gonna have to do a little convincing to the Mrs. that 30 degrees and snow is "perfect"...


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Perfect*

So it was indeed a perfect CX day...
30ish degrees, a little bit of snow, damp & dreary. Perfect. 

5 Tandem teams started. (one set of Juniors who looked like they had never been on a tandem...the quote from them 30 seconds before the start "How are we going to do the barriers?")
4 finished. Course was VERY MUCH an MTB kind of course, lots of twisty singletrack. 30 Min (3 laps). ds2199 showed that the Leadville 100 makes good prep for a 30 minute cyclocross race :thumbsup: , taking 2nd in spite of a little spill on the 1st lap. We pushed the witness to 3rd. Great time, and happy to finally meet the ds2199 monster team in person!

Stoker cam video of 1st 1.5 laps:





ICCC-Bear Creek Lake Cyclocross - Tandem from Dale Riley on Vimeo.

Results:
http://www.americancycling.org/results/cross?eventId=385&resultsetId=1671


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Great video, and nice job on the race. That course looks like FUN! If they had courses like that here, I'd be all over cyclocross racing.
I think the bell is hilarious. 
You guys rock!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

DaleTR said:


> So it was indeed a perfect CX day...
> 
> ...and happy to finally meet the ds2199 monster team in person!


Dale,

MONSTER TEAM? sounds so imposing! Thx for the telling us about the event (tandem "class" and all). Great to meet you and Matt and your stokers too!!

Thanks for posting up the video and the results! We had a great time! Tandem CX was FUN and I'd do it again. More barriers/hills/sand and less singletrack!!

Singletrack=good for MTB notsogood for CX. :thumbsup:

As always, great to meet some more couples that like to ride big bikes!!!!


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*monsters*

anyone with Leadville hardware has earned that "monster" designator.... :thumbsup:

The course was much more like Shorttrack MTB with a barrier than CX, but still fun.

One more little clip... The Sandpit finish. Can't carry the thing like classic CX, for sure.






ICCC Tandem Cyclocross - Sand Pit from Dale Riley on Vimeo.


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the video. Really did seem more like a mountain bike race than a cross race. I got a real chuckle when you hit that little roller hill early on and blew right by the guys lugging their bikes.

Question - did you practice the dis-mounts before hand? Seemed like the stoker was off before you dis-mounted and then gave you a shout when clear?

This is the one problem I have had with my stoker she needs the mount/ dis-mount to be just right or it will not work (ie mount side pedal down, bike level, etc). Basically how did you originally approach the conversation of "You need to get your rear on and off faster!"?


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Dangit I missed this!


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*practice, practice*



tsetsaf said:


> Thanks for the video. Really did seem more like a mountain bike race than a cross race. I got a real chuckle when you hit that little roller hill early on and blew right by the guys lugging their bikes.
> 
> Question - did you practice the dis-mounts before hand? Seemed like the stoker was off before you dis-mounted and then gave you a shout when clear?
> 
> This is the one problem I have had with my stoker she needs the mount/ dis-mount to be just right or it will not work (ie mount side pedal down, bike level, etc). Basically how did you originally approach the conversation of "You need to get your rear on and off faster!"?


We DID practice dismounts & mounts before. takes a bit of coordination.

Our method (Your results may vary..)
Dismouunt - Call ready (unclip), stoker off (call off when off), capt. off
Mount - Capt on, stoker on

Lowered the stoker saddle, and she got a good no hop CX mount pretty quick. Capt. mount is harder, had to "cowboy" on, left foot on pedal, step over top tube.

Just wish we had a few more races to do here... was quite fun.


----------

